# Twitter



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anyone use Twitter to share their experiences about their life here? I'm interesting in finding out who and why people Tweet - can't seem to grasp the concept myself.

*sorry if I should have posted this in the lounge area!


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

blackirishgirl said:


> Does anyone use Twitter to share their experiences about their life here? I'm interesting in finding out who and why people Tweet - can't seem to grasp the concept myself.
> 
> *sorry if I should have posted this in the lounge area!


Hello,
Wow, you were up late (or early) thinking about this life changing question 

No We don't Tweet (I don't even chirp much these days), but know people who do. Don't know where they find the time! And likewise about the concept - why bother, in the great scheme of things I can't imagine that anyone cares what all these people think about anything.

Or am I just ready to be put to sleep?


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

No, no Tweeting for us. I do blog, though, but that's mostly so friends and family can see what we're up too. The only people I do know who Tweet are super-tech savvy and really interested in the "latest and greatest" trendy things, or they are very young. I barely Facebook.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Once you understand it Twitter can work as a business tool.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

no twitter for me..but i do use facebook.


----------



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

have just started a blog - and use Facebook a lot - good for business. It's easy to set up a twitter account to update each time you add something to your blog or FB account.. but I am not sure how many people sign up to these, I use twitter to keep up to date with 'celeb' type info, and what my favourite restaurants 'dish of the day' is (!) but I don't use it socially to keep up with friends or anything like that.


----------



## Sibs (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi

I Tweet for two blogs of mine. Can't post links but one is for Vale da Telha in the Algarve. I Tweet new posts on the blog and also anything that would be relevant for people living/visiting there.

It's a useful tool but I don't understand why people Tweet when they have breakfast etc.

Cheers
Sarah


----------



## lane-anderson (Feb 14, 2011)

I use facebook but was on Twitter not so long ago and can´t for the life of me figure it out


----------



## andy_sullivan (Feb 18, 2011)

blackirishgirl said:


> Does anyone use Twitter to share their experiences about their life here? I'm interesting in finding out who and why people Tweet - can't seem to grasp the concept myself.
> 
> *sorry if I should have posted this in the lounge area!


I think it's pretty pointless myself, especially if you already use Facebook!!


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I tweet each time I've put a new post on my blogs but that's about it.
B


----------

